# Fsh level is so high



## katiestrutt (Apr 23, 2011)

Hello my name is Katie I am 37 years old I have been with ARGC for 6months now I can't get my treatment started as my levels are so high.last month my fsh level was22 which is high now my level has gone sky high too 117 which they have never had at ARGC I am so worried that I never will be how too start treatment now,can anyone give me some advice.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Katie!!! This is a great website for support, information, laughter and friendship, it has kept me (relatively!) sane though all my treatment. Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

Sorry I can´t help you personally, but I can certainly point you in the direction of the parts of FF that may help you.

ARGC ~ CLICK HERE

Poor Response to Treatment With Low AMH/High FSH ~ CLICK HERE 

Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ CLICK HERE 

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) thread will give you some info on how to navigate the site ~ CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck        - I hope they can find a reason for the sudden increase in FSH, when will you be retested?

Sue


----------



## JDG1 (Jun 30, 2010)

Hi

Have you tried acupuncture? I have been having it for some time now and certainly has helped with FSH levels. I know this is difficult, but there is a view that stress
may have an impact on your levels, so trying to relax would help, also avoid caffeine and alcohol.

I don't know where you live but BCRM and lister treat women with higher FSH levels, not sure what the cut offs are, but certainly worth investigating. 

J xx


----------



## Honor77 (Jan 12, 2011)

Hi Katie,

Just a thought, although I guess you have already had this checked out, but are your thyroid levels ok? 
I had known Graves Disease and although previous doctors had told me my levels were "stable", it wasn't until I saw the FS that I found out they weren't stable enough for ttc and about the link between unstable thyroid levels and artificially high FSH.
My FSH had varied enormously, but once my thyroid was as it should be, my FSH came back perfect (on repeat tests too).

Also, have you had or asked about having your AMH tested - might be worth it to get a more accurate indication of your egg reserves.
Might be good as a starting point to know exactly what you are up against?

Good luck!

xxx


----------



## katiestrutt (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi honour77 thankyou 4 your reply yesterday I will get my thyroid checked out, i am just going too get on with my life now and ride my horse, you never know xx


----------

